# Advocate Cycles "Seldom Seen"



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Anyone know when this is coming out?It's not on their website yet and I'm very interested in the specs.


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

I've heard this fall, but not a specific date yet.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

Thank you, I'll look for some patience.


----------



## garcia (Apr 10, 2008)

Is there any info out there on this? Curious, but this is the first I have heard of it.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

garcia said:


> Is there any info out there on this? Curious, but this is the first I have heard of it.


This... and an instagram photo is about all I've seen.

Advocate Cycles previews two new touring bikes


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

What do you think does Seldom Seen have aluminum or steel frame?


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Zoran said:


> What do you think does Seldom Seen have aluminum or steel frame?


Steel. Tubes a way too skinny for AL.

Also, Seldom Seen Smith was a old soul, and steel seems more his flavor.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Just read it on Wikipedia ... "Seldom Seen" Smith was mormon river guide and had 3 wives.

Advocate cycles is really cool company!



> *George Washington Hayduke's first set of adventures outlined in The Monkey Wrench Gang leave him stranded at the top of a 700-foot (210 m) cliff after a raging storm, surrounded by law enforcement officers in helicopters dropping grenades on his position. Hayduke's body is thought to be seen shredded by gunfire as he topples into the maelstrom of the raging canyon waters 700 feet (210 m) below, thus ending the last of the Monkey Wrench Gang's heroic work in America's besieged Southwest. *


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

"The Seldom Seen is a bikepacking and off-road touring specific model that departs from the Hayduke by having an integrated frame bag, load-bearing specific geometries, full rack and fender mounts and proprietary tubing that Advocate designed specifically for this model.
The two, touring-specific bikes will slot into the lineup alongside the all-road Lorax (which we will have a review of in our next print issue) and the Hayduke, a 27plus hardtail. Naturally, people have been using both of those bikes for on- and off-road touring, so it makes sense to see Advocate step up and offer bikes specifically for that purpose."


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Looks like an updated El Mar, which it is I guess. Definitely steel. Is that a 142 or 148 rear? Under downtube bottle mount - nice. Looks like the bag has screw in mounts too which is great, and the way things seem to be going. 44mm headtube. Fat seatpost. 70 or 69 degree headtube? Crazy bad cable installation there for the photo... Is that an external threaded BB I see, praise the lord they have seen the light! Pressfit BB's should go the way of the dinosaaur IMHO


----------



## Smithhammer (Jul 18, 2015)

markymark said:


> Is that a 142 or 148 rear?


I'm guessing it will be the same as the Hayduke - 148 Boost.


----------



## tomikazi (Jun 12, 2013)

markymark said:


> Looks like an updated El Mar, which it is I guess. Definitely steel. Is that a 142 or 148 rear? Under downtube bottle mount - nice. Looks like the bag has screw in mounts too which is great, and the way things seem to be going. 44mm headtube. Fat seatpost. 70 or 69 degree headtube? Crazy bad cable installation there for the photo... Is that an external threaded BB I see, praise the lord they have seen the light! Pressfit BB's should go the way of the dinosaaur IMHO


Exactly! I'm on an ElMar now, and it my understanding that my 2013 ElMar and Advocate "Hayduke" and "Seldom Seen" are designed by the same guy, Tim. Who left Salsa and went to Advocate. So I am getting my updated ElMar, it's just called an Advocate Seldom Seen, now.


----------



## markymark (Oct 30, 2004)

Looking at it again, that's a 120mm boosted fork and the head angle looks slacker than 70 degrees. Am sure it will be able to run 100mm. For me personally 120mm is too much for bikepacking, much rather go 100mm and a steeper HA, or rigid. Don't want slacked out HA for long days of traveling riding all sorts of mixed conditions. But that's just me, never bought into the slack HA trend, especially on 29ers - YMMV!

The bike looks great though, too bad I've just built up an El Mar... :winker:


----------



## alias (May 9, 2005)

Zoran said:


> Just read it on Wikipedia ... "Seldom Seen" Smith was mormon river guide and had 3 wives.
> 
> Advocate cycles is really cool company!


May I respectfully suggest that anyone who enjoys nature and wild lands enough to ride a heavy, loaded bike around as a form of enjoyment, to read some Ed Abbey. Don't be satisfied with a wikipedia outline of who Seldom Seem Smith was.

Read a book, get inspired!


----------



## Spinymouse (Jul 11, 2010)

Yep. Found The Monkey Wrench Gang in the "buck-a-book" bin at the local grocery store about three years ago. I'd never heard of it, but became intrigued, so I picked it up. Thoroughly enjoyed it.

I also found it thoroughly annoying.

One of the few books that can possibly be both annoying and entertaining. And, dare I agree, inspiring.


----------



## KiwiJohn (Feb 6, 2007)

You'll have to dig up "Hayduke Lives".


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Do you know what type of Rohloff can fit this frame? It is hard to see dropouts ...


----------



## buell (Oct 15, 2015)

Zoran said:


> Do you know what type of Rohloff can fit this frame? It is hard to see dropouts ...


It's hard to imagine it being anything other than a 142 or 148 maxle. Rohloff is coming out with (or has come out with?) a 142 maxle compatible version of the Speedhub, but it won't work with boost.


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Seldom Seen frame is not split frame and if rider needs Rohloff with belt, frame must be customized? Hayduke is more versatile but missing few things like:

threaded BB
downtube bottle holder
and ...?

What else do you see as step forward from Hayduke?

Thanks.


----------



## TheirOnlyPortrait (Dec 30, 2014)

garcia said:


> Is there any info out there on this? Curious, but this is the first I have heard of it.


 

Hola Garcia,
You can ride a demo at Interbike's Dirt Demo and will be at the indoor show on Advocate Cycles' stand on Wednesday!

Saludos,
 Federico Cabrera
www.theironlypotrait.com


----------



## MrkT (Jan 12, 2016)

Advocate Cycles Seldom Seen Bikepacking Bike | eBay

(if you can't wait)


----------

